
Raspberry PI car OBD2 computer - stevelacy
https://github.com/stevelacy/movel
======
yomansat
Looks very cool! I coincidentally spent most of the weekend reading about OBD-
II and CANs. I'd like to get a RasPi/Arduino with a temperature sensor
connected and send CAN messages to regulate interior temperature for example.

From what I gather, CAN messages are not broadcasted through the OBD port for
sniffing, but once we know the proprietary CAN commands (VW in my case), we
can send them through? Ie. For finding what car button sends what message,
does one have to splice some cables to tap into the CAN bus? Dr. Charlie
Miller & Chris Valasek wrote a nice paper on the subject back in 2013, and
they hacked together their own cable:
[http://illmatics.com/car_hacking.pdf](http://illmatics.com/car_hacking.pdf)

Being able to control the car's to implement my own features from reverse
camera to remote start sounds very appealing.

~~~
stevelacy
I have not yet played with CAN messages, please do let me know how your
testing goes. From what I understand yes, the messages would go through the
BUS to the car's CPU.

~~~
yomansat
Thanks!

